# short ribs



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2009)

short ribs?..


im from australia and here we dont really have short ribs, atleast we dont call the cut short rib.

so can someone tell me what part of the cow short rib comes from? i would also like a recipe for Braised short ribs. im assuming its made with the default mirepoix/redwine/stock etc, but i would like someone who knows a solid recipe to tell me 


thanks in advance


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Short Ribs come from the side of the primal rib. They are removed in one large plate form then usually cut into 2 or 3 sections on a meat band saw. Some places remove the bones from the meat and roll and tie the meat before braising. Other places trim then cook the meat and bone attached. The first being the classiest way. Very good seller with an older clientel.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Choose Life.: The Close to Perfect Short Ribs

I use the basic default.....brown meat (in batches) real well in my le crueset, remove, then throw in the mirepoix for a little bit....then throw in some garlic, then some tomato paste and brown it (rust it)...then deglaze with some red wine, then throw some stock in, and some ribs in, and toss it in an oven low and slow for about 2.5 hours. I do a 3:1 wine to stock usually and use a cabernet or if Im using a zin I do a 1:1










strain the pot, or stick blend and reduce down the sauce by 1/3 to 1/2


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thought I'd get a couple posts in so I liberated the DW's work Laptop. We are having home computer issues at the moment. First my laptop in December and now the desk top died. Motherboard, heatsink and processor heatsink all failed. Wow!!!!!! Couple weeks before we get the new one. Anyhow.......

Pretty much use the same process as RP but I add some caraway and instead of wine I use a good ale or stout and use a more presentation friendly cut (like an extra large brunoise) for the mirepoix. Don't have a Le Crueset so I use our Calphalon Dutch oven. Then it all goes into the oven for a couple hours and just before they are finished (last 20 minutes), I make cornmeal dumplings and add them to the mix. I do remove the excess fat and thicken the sauce with a roux after but also leave the mirepoix in for a heartier, stew like meal. 

I'll try to find the recipe I wrote for this dish back in 1995 but it's ot to be retreived from the harddrive. As soon as we get that done I'll post it and then maybe someone can replicate it to enjoy.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Murph,
Very nice simple presentation


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Beef ribs run from the back bone to the flank. The part of the rib closest to the back bone is part of the "rib" primal, While the part of the rib closest to the flank primal is called a "short rib."

In the US, when the animal is butchered, and the side is broken down, the butcher saws the ribs in half on a band saw, cross-wise, to separate the rib and flank primals.

Short ribs separated from one another lengthwise, each rib having it's own meat with it, are called "England cut." These are sometimes left long, or cut into intermediate size pieces several inches in length. Short ribs cut cross-wise, so several bones are attached by a strip of meat are called "flanken" cut. These are usually butchered anywhere from 3/4" inch thick to about 2" thick. 

There's a UK "cut" called the fore-rib which consists of those short ribs which were attached to the sternum (breastbone). While those are USA "short ribs" the USA term refers to all of the bones along the flank. 

Print this out, and take it to your butcher. In addition, tell your butcher that if (s)he were to cut a rolled rib roast from the flank, saving about an 1-1/2" of meat on the bones -- those bones are the "short ribs" and you want them, dammit. Alternatively, you could say "please."

G'day,
BDL


----------

